# Help Plese my bowl is stuck in my down stem



## St1kybudz (Nov 12, 2015)

Okay so my piece was in the floor and my phone fell out of my lap and landed on the bowl itself and this impact is what stuck the two pieces together they are frosted glass fittings I've froze it ,baked it, put a torch to it and tried to pull it apart and now I'm soaking it in alcohol. Is there anyone that can give me any suggestions or tell me so nifty trick that will get them apart


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 12, 2015)

put it in freezer for 20 minutes. should shrink

if doesnt work soak in alcohol for a few days


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 12, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> put it in freezer for 20 minutes. should shrink
> 
> if doesnt work soak in alcohol for a few days


I froze it over night the guys at t h e glass shop I bought the piece at suggested that and I'm soaking it in alcohol now but thanks for the positive reinforcement helps keep me positive and also let's me know I'm on the right track


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 14, 2015)

Alcohol, clean it then freeze it. If it doesn't work then ur either gonna have to put up with it or buy a new one. U must have narf hit it lol.


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 14, 2015)

Have you tried soaking it in cooking oil? Maybe warm it up in some cooking oil?


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 14, 2015)

I will sure try that brother havent thought of that


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 17, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I will sure try that brother havent thought of that


You will wish you hadn't.


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 17, 2015)

If freezing don't work try heat. Or combination of hot then cold.


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 17, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I will sure try that brother havent thought of that


Did you ever get it unpeckered?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2015)

Two last hopes;
1. Liquid wrench; douse the interface between the two pieces really good, wait for it to soak and then pull them apart while twisting.

2. Hot water on the downstem and ice- even dry ice- in the bowl, down as close to the connection as possible. Do this after liquid wrench. The cold side will be very brittle, so work gently.

If you do manage to get them apart, use a bit of cooking oil on the slip faces so they don't stick together again.


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 17, 2015)

It's stuck together tighter than a bitch pup and a stray dog


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> It's stuck together tighter than a bitch pup and a stray dog


Hammertime!


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 17, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> It's stuck together tighter than a bitch pup and a stray dog


Heat the downstem with a torch. Just the downstem and quickly pull them apart before the stem inside expands as well.


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hammertime!


Almost to that point I'll try different ways for a few more weeks I just don't have it in me to write it off yet


----------



## borbor (Nov 17, 2015)

put it back in the bong, hold a lighter to it, and smoke that resin that's holding it in until it's all gone!

Personally I'd go buy a new bowl and downstem before that, hahaha, it's worked in the past though


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 17, 2015)

Hook the old ladies vibrator to it and see if you can buzzzzzz it free.


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 17, 2015)

Well the struggle is over I managed to salvage the bowl but the down stem is in pieces I heated it with the torch and quenched in room temp iso wich cracked the down stem so I patiently chipped the stem away from the bowl with a piece of deer horn I use for flint knapping


----------



## bro54209 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ohh man that was so traggic to read cuz my phone did the same stpuid shit the other month with its corner falling onto the bowl making it stuck for a miserable 5 sober hours, i think using hot water was a mistake cuz itll expand, i like ttystikks advice to use hot water to expand the down stem and ice to shrink the bowl. It was my slider bowl i got when i was in cali, luckily it sorta popped out after being verry careful


----------



## meristem (Dec 6, 2015)

bro54209 said:


> Ohh man that was so traggic to read cuz my phone did the same stpuid shit the other month with its corner falling onto the bowl making it stuck for a miserable 5 sober hours, i think using hot water was a mistake cuz itll expand, i like ttystikks advice to use hot water to expand the down stem and ice to shrink the bowl. It was my slider bowl i got when i was in cali, luckily it sorta popped out after being verry careful


So is this like a major phone attack going on against paraphernalia, I saw this coming! It may just be the beginning of "the first wave". These phones are poised to fuck up a lot of shit. We better wake up,


----------



## bro54209 (Dec 7, 2015)

meristem said:


> So is this like a major phone attack going on against paraphernalia, I saw this coming! It may just be the beginning of "the first wave". These phones are poised to fuck up a lot of shit. We better wake up,


its crazy I think about how they're destroying interactions that teach priceless lessons


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 8, 2015)

Agreed.....


----------



## dabhe4d (Dec 18, 2015)

wrap a thick rubberband around the piece and use pliers to pull it out carefully twisting and pulling.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2015)

dabhe4d said:


> wrap a thick rubberband around the piece and use pliers to pull it out carefully twisting and pulling.


One would want to get it hot first to make the resin more malleable, and the glass less brittle.


----------



## dabhe4d (Dec 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> One would want to get it hot first to make the resin more malleable, and the glass less brittle.


the times my bowl got stuck ive been able to get it loose without heating it up. hot water should get it warm enough to pull out if needed, id avoid using a flame.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2015)

dabhe4d said:


> the times my bowl got stuck ive been able to get it loose without heating it up. hot water should get it warm enough to pull out if needed, id avoid using a flame.


Agreed. Flame creates hotspots which increase stress. Hot water, even boiling, is much gentler.


----------



## justugh (Dec 18, 2015)

the answer is simple

Glass bowl u are lucky ........do not poke it around where u smoke the glass is getting weak there from getting de tempered from all the use

1 pint of ISO 91% or better
2 some big grain sea salt
3 some table salt
4 a plastic bag (double zip lock) quart size unless u have a big bowl then a gallon and doulbe the iso

u add half the pint to the bag add tablespoon of sea salt add teaspoon of table salt ......put your bowl in and seal

now shake it for a bit let it sit 2 mins shake it again sit for 5 mins and look at it u will see it breaking up and cleaning out .......keep doing this if u feel the iso can not hold more u add more and keep going untill clean

now take the bowl out of the bag when clean and use remaining iso to dip the bowl in to remove the residue and then run cold water over it to remove any salt or iso left ........set out let dry u have clean bowl

clean as u can take it on the air plane ......the cop sees it u say a tobacco pipe and u are free to go with it ,,,,,,clean


----------



## justugh (Dec 18, 2015)

old pot head with a decent memory and lots of trail and error 

but the iso will strip the oils away and the salt is like a scrubber it speed it up ..........if u are really worried u can always soak in the iso for extended periods of time it will slowly strip it off .....or u make a directional flow in the iso will increase the stripping .....but really the salt speeds it up so much faster


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2015)

justugh said:


> old pot head with a decent memory and lots of trail and error
> 
> but the iso will strip the oils away and the salt is like a scrubber it speed it up ..........if u are really worried u can always soak in the iso for extended periods of time it will slowly strip it off .....or u make a directional flow in the iso will increase the stripping .....but really the salt speeds it up so much faster


That wasn't the question , lol


----------



## justugh (Dec 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That wasn't the question , lol


i am very stoned and punchy from being sleepy but to much damn energy to lay down

sorry


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2015)

justugh said:


> i am very stoned and punchy from being sleepy but to much damn energy to lay down
> 
> sorry


I know the feeling.


----------

